# Ss Corfu



## modenamann (Aug 23, 2011)

Hi

I have just joined up as it seemed the logical thing to do when requiring info or pictures about a ship that I am interested in.

The ship in question is the former troopship SS Corfu or as it was later the SS Corfu Maru.

My father was a POW and according to his records he returned to the UK from Rangoon, disembarking at Southampton on 7 October 1945

The photo I have attached shows the Corfu at Southampton on the above date with "the first POW's to return for the far east".

On the site: britain-at-war.org.uk their is a link called Ships Names.

Opening this list locates the Corfu with departure rangoon and arrival as Southampton. There are many other links to the supposed location of the Corfu at this time but not all of them can be correct.

I would like to think the ship in my photo is the Corfu. How can I verify this and how can I learn more about the disembarkation of the troops.

I think the photo came from the Souhampton Echo but its is no longer there.

Friendly Greetings

Stuart


----------



## modenamann (Aug 23, 2011)

It appears I forgot to attach the photo, these thing do happen.

To me quite often

Sorry


----------



## Boseley (Aug 16, 2008)

*Ex Corfu Bell Boy*

I sailed on the Corfu in the 1960's as a Bell Boy. There are pictures of the ship in the gallery on this site, including one I posted myself. Or whilst typing this post, I turn to my right there is a picture of the Corfu on my wall!!

Bob Sendall


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Greetings* Stuart *and welcome to *SN*. Bon voyage.


----------



## Scurdie (Aug 6, 2009)

*Could be ..*

The long straight deck edge below the lifeboats and above a promenade deck does fit with Corfu; you can compare photographs on this site. On the other hand, it is not a unique feature and there may not be enough of the ship in your photo to be certain.


----------



## BobHovercraft (Jan 23, 2014)

Dear Stuart, 

My grandfather was one of those POWs that arrived back in Southampton on the 7th October. We have a photograph of him with four other men as featured on the front cover of the London Evening Standard of the 8th October. 

I have just made contact with the daughter of one of those other men, who states that her father was held in a prison camp in Thailand. My grandfather was held in Singapore (Changi). 

It would seem that the Corfu may have made multiple stops on the route home - your mention of Rangoon is useful. Do the records you have for your father mention a date of departure? This would be handy, as if I can get dates of departure from Singapore and maybe another port in Thailand, we may be able to piece together the route. 

It may go:

Thailand
Singapore
Rangoon

To eventually collect the 1,500 men that arrived back in Southampton.

Kind Regards,

Phil


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Thread #1 Southampton Echo is now Southern Evening News and there shipping man is Keith Hamilton. 02390424777


----------



## BobHovercraft (Jan 23, 2014)

R58484956 said:


> Thread #1 Southampton Echo is now Southern Evening News and there shipping man is Keith Hamilton. 02390424777


Thankyou very much for that information, I have contacted Keith and asked if there is anything still archived about the Corfu's sailing / arrival. 

Kind Regards


----------



## silverlakes (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi my name is Chris, my father like yours came back on the same boat S S Corfu on same day and was also POW in Thailand, I am trying to get a picture of the boat, any Ideas? I know a lot about the movement of my father in the prison camps Etc.


----------



## Ian6 (Feb 1, 2006)

Hi Silverlakes

This is a link to P&O's website of archive details for s.s. Corfu. There is also a picture there:

http://www.poheritage.com/our-archive/ships-search/advanced-ship-search-
results/DispaySelection?ships[0]=26299&

There are several pictures within the gallery of this site at:
http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery/search.php?searchid=1700802

You will need to pick and choose, some pix are there because some other ship is calling at the island of Corfu. Originally s.s. Corfu was painted black and stone and had 2 funnels, on her final trip to the Japanese ship breakers she was renamed Corfu Maru.

Ian


----------



## Roger Griffiths (Feb 10, 2006)

Hello, CORFU arrived Singapore 7/9/1945 sailed ?
Arr Rangoon 12/9 sailed 16/9
Arr Columbo 18/9 sailed 19/9 
Arr Suez 27/9 sailed 29/7
Arr Port Said 30/9 sailed 30/9
Arr Southampton 7/10 sailed 8/10 
Arr Tilbury 9/10 saile 25/10

regards
Roger


----------



## millybobs (Nov 2, 2014)

*SS Corfu*



modenamann said:


> Hi
> 
> I would like to think the ship in my photo is the Corfu.
> 
> Stuart


This is indeed the Corfu. Another photo attached which gives a little more detail.


----------



## mark Bowering (Apr 10, 2021)

millybobs said:


> *SS Corfu*
> 
> 
> 
> This is indeed the Corfu. Another photo attached which gives a little more detail.


Just joined this blogg , my father Lt Howard Bowering (Jack) was engineering officer with SS Corfu . I have many photographs and also 
pictures of the ship after its collision with HMS Hermes. I am currently putting together some history for my family and would welcome any input
Regards
Mark Bowering


----------

